# Anyone know where I can buy panani s pls



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Have looked everywhere and can t find them and need them for a party

Many thanks for any help


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Have looked everywhere and can t find them and need them for a party
> 
> Many thanks for any help


Do you mean Panini? As in a sandwich maker or a sandwich or something else??


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Do you mean Panini? As in a sandwich maker or a sandwich or something else??


Haha I mean the actual panani that I can fill :ranger:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

sticker book? tradionally sold in kiosks and toy stores as far as I'm aware


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Ha Ha well i am sorry i cannot help with the answer Philly, but i must say, i have never heard so many definitions for a panini. I hope your quest succeeds and you find them.
Best wishes Pam.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

positive pam said:


> Ha Ha well i am sorry i cannot help with the answer Philly, but i must say, i have never heard so many definitions for a panini. I hope your quest succeeds and you find them.
> Best wishes Pam.


Thank you Pam a panani is actually like a pitta bread that you put fillings into and are sold in most restaurants here lol I thought I would do some for a party byt maybe not hahaha x


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

I know Philly that's what was making me chuckle, I love them. I really hope you get some and have a good party! Or it could be plain old sarnies for you ha ha.
Best Wishes Pam.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

positive pam said:


> I know Philly that's what was making me chuckle, I love them. I really hope you get some and have a good party! Or it could be plain old sarnies for you ha ha.
> Best Wishes Pam.


I actually can t believe no-one knows where to buy them from haha


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

philly said:


> Have looked everywhere and can t find them and need them for a party
> 
> Many thanks for any help


Lidl do small ciabatta, which I know are nor exactly what you want but are very good!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> Lidl do small ciabatta, which I know are nor exactly what you want but are very good!!


Perhaps ask one of the small bakeries if they could make you some, you could freeze any you don't need for next time


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

There is no bread type called panini, it refers to a toasted sandwich and comes from the Italian word for sandwich which is panino. Typically used for this is ciabatta or some other type of airy bread, I just got some ciabattas from the local bakery and I reckon most bakeries around here sell them.

You could make your own though, fun to bake bread  and as you're toasting it anyway it can be done a day or two in advance. Here's a simple recipe;
How to Make Panini Bread | eHow.co.uk

Have a great party!
Nilla


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Ciabatta in Lidl are 36 cents each also they do sell a ciabatta bread mix


----------

